# Georgie enjoys the swing perch in the sun



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

A few pictures that I would like to share with you of Georgie enjoying the swing perch in the aviary. 


























Enjoy!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking so cute too! Nice piccies!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Aly said:


> Looking so cute too! Nice piccies!


Thanks,.....


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww. Georgie looks adorable in the swing perch!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

She enjoys swinging a lot!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats so cute  Spike loves his swing too


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww great pic's Georgie is a cutie sitting on her swing


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone,


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, she looks so pretty sitting on her swing!  Great pics!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Bea said:


> Awww, she looks so pretty sitting on her swing!  Great pics!


Thanks Bea,


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she looks so much at peace


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

What a happy little girl!

Nice pics.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She look very relaxed!  Great pictures!


----------

